# Nuovo stadio Milan nel 2016/17. Zona Fiera. Decisione presa



## admin (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ormai la decisione sembra essere definitiva. Il Milan lascerà San Siro e dal 2016/17 si trasferirà nel nuovo stadio. Come riporta Sportmediaset, la zona scelta per il nuovo impianto è quella nell'area Fiera. Il Milan si sta già portando avanti ed il prossimo 15 Marzo consegnerà il progetto. La costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan inizierà dopo l'Expo: autunno del 2015.

E dalla stagione 2016/17 il club rossonero lascerà lo storico San Siro per trasferirsi nella nuova casa.


----------



## arcanum (10 Febbraio 2014)

Questo è un passo obbligato per tornare a sperare in qualche vittoria.

Felice di lasciare eventualmente San Siro, ossia la storia, per uno stadio più piccolo e attrezzato ma soprattutto di nostra proprietà


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Finché non c'è una comunicazione ufficiale del club non ci credo.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sono un po' scaramantico, finchè non vedo non credo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Finché non c'è una comunicazione ufficiale del club non ci credo.


.


----------



## Van The Man (10 Febbraio 2014)

Non ci credo nel modo più assoluto. Avessero scritto stagione 2046/47 sarebbe stato più plausibile, ma neppure così tanto


----------



## cris (10 Febbraio 2014)

sarebbe oro


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo che sia tutto vero


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

e lo stadio lo farebbero in soli 2 anni? bah


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Febbraio 2014)

Magari.
Sarebbe la decisione migliore presa negli ultimi 7/8 anni.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quella dell'expo con le attuali leggi, penso sia l'unica occasione per farsi uno stadio di proprietà nuovo. In giro ho letto di un investitore del Quatar che tratta con i berlusconi da un paio d'anni... però senza fonti è giusto un pourparlè.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2014)

Se VOGLIONO in 2 anni lo fanno.

Cmq devo dire, mi dispiace da morire lasciare San Siro..ma la vita continua.. è un passo che dovevamo fare..prima o poi..

Ora da tifoso spero che non metteranno prezzi proibitivi, ma iniziamo ad avere l' ufficilità prima di parlare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se VOGLIONO in 2 anni lo fanno.
> 
> Cmq devo dire, mi dispiace da morire lasciare San Siro..ma la vita continua.. è un passo che dovevamo fare..prima o poi..
> 
> Ora da tifoso spero che non metteranno prezzi proibitivi, ma iniziamo ad avere l' ufficilità prima di parlare



a me dei prezzi sinceramente non me ne frega niente
attendo l'ufficialià


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me dei prezzi sinceramente non me ne frega niente
> attendo l'ufficialià



A me si..perchè passare da un abbonamento da 200 a 400 per lo stesso settore mi darebbe fastidio _(testimonianze anche di amici gobbi).

Cmq inutile discuterne ora...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Febbraio 2014)

E' tutto molto, ma molto, strano. Uno stadio nuovo sarebbe un passo troppo intelligente per questa dirigenza. 
Ok gli sponsor, ma dove andiamo a prendere i soldini?


----------



## O Animal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Bene per le casse della società ma romanticamente parlando male perché San Siro è da sempre casa nostra e lasciarlo ristrutturare a quelli là ed andare in una zona così orrenda mi rode abbastanza...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me si..perchè passare da un abbonamento da 200 a 400 per lo stesso settore mi darebbe fastidio _(testimonianze anche di amici gobbi).
> 
> Cmq inutile discuterne ora...



scusa pensavo il prezzo per costruire lo Stadio xD


----------



## nimloth (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> e lo stadio lo farebbero in soli 2 anni? bah



In realtà da "autunno 2015" a "inizio campionato 2016/2017" ci passa solo UN ANNO.
Trovandoci in Italia, conoscendo i nostri tempi sulle costruzioni... la cosa la vedo davvero improbabile da realizzare.

Ma la questione tempi è di secondo piano, l'importante sarebbe farlo davvero.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scusa pensavo il prezzo per costruire lo Stadio xD



ahahah..no quello son ***** loro 



nimloth ha scritto:


> In realtà da "autunno 2015" a "inizio campionato 2016/2017" ci passa solo UN ANNO.
> Trovandoci in Italia, conoscendo i nostri tempi sulle costruzioni... la cosa la vedo davvero improbabile da realizzare.
> 
> Ma la questione tempi è di secondo piano, l'importante sarebbe farlo davvero.



Si effettivamente un anno è pochetto, cmq essendoci l' EXPO e zone da riqualificare una volta terminato, è probabile che la burocrazia sia un po' piu snella..vedremo.


----------



## gabuz (10 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bene per le casse della società ma romanticamente parlando male perché San Siro è da sempre casa nostra e lasciarlo ristrutturare a quelli là ed andare in una zona così orrenda mi rode abbastanza...



Della zona mi frega poco. Anzi è anche più vicino all'autostrada, non di molto ma si è subito all'imbocco. Per il resto quoto tutto.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fosse vero, inizierebbe una nuova era. Stento comunque a crederci, voglio sentire le dichiarazioni di Barbara e Galliani


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bene per le casse della società ma romanticamente parlando male perché San Siro è da sempre casa nostra e lasciarlo ristrutturare a quelli là ed andare in una zona così orrenda mi rode abbastanza...



.

Avrei preferito comprare il nostro.


----------



## gianluca1193 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Bene il nuovo stadio... Per quanto riguarda la costruzione, un impianto come l'Emirates è stato costruito in 18 mesi, credo comunque che non verrà ultimato prima del 17/18...


----------



## O Animal (10 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Della zona mi frega poco. Anzi è anche più vicino all'autostrada, non di molto ma si è subito all'imbocco. Per il resto quoto tutto.



Anche la zona credo che abbia il suo fascino.. a Roma da un punto di vista turistico è 1000 volte più bello andare a vedere una partita al Flaminio che all'Olimpico. Anche nel resto del mondo mi hanno sempre affascinato di più gli stadi vicini al "centro" piuttosto che nelle zone morte delle periferie, vedi i vari Berbabeu, Old Trafford, Maracanà, Camp Nou, Stamford Bridge, Anfield, La Bombonera, ecc. ecc. tutti stadi dove puoi andare a piedi da un bar del centro e non devi avventurarti nelle periferie in cerca di cattedrali del deserto come il San Nicola di Bari o l'Allianz Arena di Monaco...


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> e dal 2016/17 si trasferirà nel nuovo stadio.



Data poco credibile, IMHO prima del 2018 non ci muoviamo da San Siro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2014)

se è vero sarà pronto per la stagione 2017/2018...


che dire se non speriamo,è fondamentale per stare al passo con le big europee


----------



## Beefheart (10 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche la zona credo che abbia il suo fascino.. a Roma da un punto di vista turistico è 1000 volte più bello andare a vedere una partita al Flaminio che all'Olimpico. Anche nel resto del mondo mi hanno sempre affascinato di più gli stadi vicini al "centro" piuttosto che nelle zone morte delle periferie, vedi i vari Berbabeu, Old Trafford, Maracanà, Camp Nou, Stamford Bridge, Anfield, La Bombonera, ecc. ecc. tutti stadi dove puoi andare a piedi da un bar del centro e non devi avventurarti nelle periferie in cerca di cattedrali del deserto come il San Nicola di Bari o l'Allianz Arena di Monaco...



Concordo, ma non è che SanSiro sia nel cuore della medina di Milano...


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Beh se Berlusconi vuole un nuovo stadio è meglio che si affretti visto che va per i 78 quest'anno..


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Vedremo se sarà vero. 

In ogni caso provo due sensazioni, una di malinconia a lasciare San Siro, è una di euforia per il nuovo impianto di proprietà sperando sia bellissimo.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma non è che SanSiro sia nel cuore della medina di Milano...



Beh diciamo che 50 anni fa no, ma ormai è tutto centro cittadino a tal punto che non ti senti affatto cosi in periferia.


----------



## Milo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spero sia vero, ma spero anche che non sia piccolo come quello della Juve sennò qua dalla Toscana non troverei mai i biglietti


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Spero sia vero, ma spero anche che non sia piccolo come quello della Juve sennò qua dalla Toscana non troverei mai i biglietti



Eh si, minimo 60000 posti una società come il Milan, minimo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh si, minimo 60000 posti una società come il Milan, minimo.



60 è la cifra perfetta..massimo 65, non di più
ho un pò paura per i prezzi ma va bè..è anche vero che si paga quello di cui si usufruisce....lo scandalo semmai è pagare 40€ a firenze,30 e passa a napoli,verona, stadi che per definirli tali ci vuole un bel coraggio


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 60 è la cifra perfetta..massimo 65, non di più
> ho un pò paura per i prezzi ma va bè..è anche vero che si paga quello di cui si usufruisce....lo scandalo semmai è pagare 40€ a firenze,30 e passa a napoli,verona, stadi che per definirli tali ci vuole un bel coraggio



Esatto, il punto è quello. Tu ora in curva sud paghi 20 euro entrata singola, in uno stadio moderno magari ne paghi 25, ma se il servizio è migliore accetti l'aumento. 

Ti girano le balle quando spendi 50 euro per andare a vedere Treviso-Milan, piuttosto di Sassuolo, Verona o Reggina quando ti ritrovi a vedere una partita in uno stadio vecchio di 30 anni, con visibilità scadente ed uno terreno di gioco indecente.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbaglio o Galliani era fissato o comunque parlò poco tempo fa dell'arena dello Schalke come uno degli stadi più funzionali d'Europa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi spiace lasciare S.Siro

Mi spiace lasciarlo all'Inter però, sarà stranissimo andarci in trasferta 


Certo che però guardavo qualche foto dello stadio dei gobbi...Che sogno, ne voglio anche io uno così e vado controtendenza: 50 mila posti : deve essere SEMPRE pieno


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Febbraio 2014)

Avrei preferito ammodernare San Siro, lascialo all'Inter mi dispiace troppo. Pensare di andare a giocare il Derby in trasferta a San Siro mi fa impressione, ma ormai il calcio è un business...


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, il punto è quello. Tu ora in curva sud paghi 20 euro entrata singola, in uno stadio moderno magari ne paghi 25, ma se il servizio è migliore accetti l'aumento.
> 
> Ti girano le balle quando spendi 50 euro per andare a vedere Treviso-Milan, piuttosto di Sassuolo, Verona o Reggina quando ti ritrovi a vedere una partita in uno stadio vecchio di 30 anni, con visibilità scadente ed uno terreno di gioco indecente.



finchè son 5 € in più non c'è nessun problema..se diventano il doppio già inizio a preoccuparmi!

comunque lasciare san siro non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo..se si vuole andare avanti bisogna cambiare


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non mi spiace lasciare S.Siro
> 
> Mi spiace lasciarlo all'Inter però, sarà stranissimo andarci in trasferta
> 
> ...



Se veramente ne costruiamo uno sarà di minimo 60 mila posti, altrimenti non potrebbe ospitare una finale di Champions.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se veramente ne costruiamo uno sarà di minimo 60 mila posti, altrimenti non potrebbe ospitare una finale di Champions.



60 mila e non ne parliamo più


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2014)

andrei piano con l'euforia:

1 - notizia tutta da valutare se vera o boiata. Si aspettano conferme da qualcuno della dirigenza
2 - bisogna vedere se verrà accettato il nostro progetto.. visto che non credo sarà l'unico che verrà presentato
3 - il comune di milano sarà ben felice di privarsi di una vagonata di milioni di euro l'anno di affitto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2014)

È una mossa assolutamente necessaria,speriamo che sia vero.
Mi sembrano poco attendibili le tempistiche però...


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Galliani era fissato o comunque parlò poco tempo fa dell'arena dello Schalke come uno degli stadi più funzionali d'Europa?



Si beh, molti anni fa lo disse, disse che era uno stadio meraviglioso dal quale prendere esempio. Sono d'accordo con lui, anche se non ci sono mai entrato di persona mi è sempre piaciuto un sacco, gran bel stadio. Per la UEFA è uno degli stadi d'Elite, cioè il top, cosa che tanto per intenderci San Siro ad oggi non è.

In Italia lo sono solamente Juventus Stadium e olimpico di Roma. Lo sarà San Siro il prossimo anno.


----------



## gabuz (10 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche la zona credo che abbia il suo fascino.. a Roma da un punto di vista turistico è 1000 volte più bello andare a vedere una partita al Flaminio che all'Olimpico. Anche nel resto del mondo mi hanno sempre affascinato di più gli stadi vicini al "centro" piuttosto che nelle zone morte delle periferie, vedi i vari Berbabeu, Old Trafford, Maracanà, Camp Nou, Stamford Bridge, Anfield, La Bombonera, ecc. ecc. tutti stadi dove puoi andare a piedi da un bar del centro e non devi avventurarti nelle periferie in cerca di cattedrali del deserto come il San Nicola di Bari o l'Allianz Arena di Monaco...


Non hai torto, ma Milano logisticamente offre poco. Se l'alternativa è Rogoredo e Sesto allora tutta la vita in area Portello


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> andrei piano con l'euforia:
> 
> 1 - notizia tutta da valutare se vera o boiata. Si aspettano conferme da qualcuno della dirigenza
> 2 - bisogna vedere se verrà accettato il nostro progetto.. visto che non credo sarà l'unico che verrà presentato
> 3 - il comune di milano sarà ben felice di privarsi di una vagonata di milioni di euro l'anno di affitto?



Noi il progetto ce l'abbiamo, l'ha confermato Maroni. Viceversa non sappiamo se sarà l'unico, per quello dobbiamo aspettare ancora un mese. Il Comune di Milano credo ci potrà fare poco. Anche se non saprei di preciso.


----------



## Milo (10 Febbraio 2014)

per i prezzi non mi preoccuperei molto, secondo me sono già alti ora, non potrebbero aumentare parecchio...


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Aspetto notizia ufficiale con presentazione del relativo progetto prima di esprimermi in merito. Stando all'ufficiosità allo stato attuale mi sento profondamente triste all'idea di lasciare la Scala del Calcio a quelli là...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tra spendere 20 euro e vedere un Milan da 10 posto e spenderne 30-40 e vederne uno al top in Italia perdonatemi ma apro il portafogli volentieri, piuttosto vado una volta in meno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

*A Milan Channel lo danno per fatto.* I lavori inizieranno tra un anno esatto, inizio 2015. E Suma ha confermato quanto detto qualche mese fa in un suo editoriale (_"dalla nuova sede si potrà vedere lo stadio"_). La zona dove verrà eretto il nuovo tempio rossonero sarà infatti quella vicino alla nuova sede. Per i dettagli dovremo aspettare metà marzo quando scadrà il termine per presentare il progetto... immagino che nel caso faremo una conferenza stampa in grande stile.


----------



## Dave (11 Febbraio 2014)

Posso solo immaginare il nome


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport i tre modelli a cui ci ispireremo sono: Allianz Arena, Emirates Stadium e Amsterdam Arena.*


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho sentito che si punta ad un bel bestione da 60 mila posti, con distanza massima di 3 metri dal campo, tetto chiudibile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito che si punta ad un bel bestione da 60 mila posti, con distanza massima di 3 metri dal campo, tetto chiudibile.



tetto mobile? se mettiamo pure quello sarebbe fantastico... dove lo hai sentito? La distanza comunque deve essere come quella degli stadi inglesi, spero.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

Potremmo chiamarlo BUNGA BUNGA ARENA


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Bayern Monaco insegna. Lo stadio di proprietà ti assicura il futuro come nessun'altra cosa. E' il pilastro fondamentale. 

La capienza per me dovrà essere sempre variabile (come lo è quello dello Shalke) tra i 60 e i 70 mila posti, multifunzionale per ospitare altri eventi e con il tetto.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo bene!!! fra 2 giorni potremmo iniziare ad avere le prime risposte! 
E se davvero si attiva il progetto, inizio a sperare in novità anche per la società... Non vedo altrimenti come potremmo costruire lo stadio solo con i soldi di Fininvest. Arriverà qualche socio nuovo secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Aspetto notizie ufficiali perché significherebbe tanto uno stadio nuovo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2014)

il nome il nomeeeee  Silvio Berlusconi Arena


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo prendano come modello l'Allianz arena.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non hai torto, ma Milano logisticamente offre poco. Se l'alternativa è Rogoredo e Sesto allora tutta la vita in area Portello



Cosa intendi per logisticamente? 

Se intendi i mezzi, al Portello il prossimo anno ci arriverà la M5, quindi dal punto di vista logistico è una zona fornita.


----------



## Milo (11 Febbraio 2014)

spero (ma penso sia ovvio) coinvolgano altre opere di marcheting, come negozi, ristoranti, ecc....

Quelli so soldi a palate!

Spero davvero non si vada sotto i 60'000, sennò i biglietti me li procurate voi!!!


----------



## Milo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi torna una cosa, come fanno ad iniziare trà un anno esatto se expo finisce il 31 ottobre???


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo bene ragazzi, speriamo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Febbraio 2014)

In tutto ciò l'Inter acquisirebbe San Siro o rimarrebbe in affitto?


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per logisticamente?
> 
> Se intendi i mezzi, al Portello il prossimo anno ci arriverà la M5, quindi dal punto di vista logistico è una zona fornita.



Mezzi e spazi per poter ospitare il nuovo stadio. Infatti per me l'area Portello è la scelta migliore


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma lo stadio eventualmente si farebbe a Rho o in zona Portello?
Egoisticamente mi andrebbe bene a Rho Fiera, però effettivamente l'area Portello sarebbe la scelta migliore.


----------



## Albijol (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Milan Channel lo danno per fatto. *


*

 adesso il mio terrore più grande è che a fare il design dello stadio Barbarella potrebbe chiamare il suo amichetto architetto Fabio Novembre, autore di questo popò di roba qua:







*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2014)

Mah,secondo me i magistrati del pool di Milano faranno di tutto per bloccare la costruzione dello stadio.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il giorno in cui fattureremo 600milioni di euro ed acquisteremo parametri 0 è sempre piu vicino


----------



## runner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi ma dentro si dovrebbe trasferire Giannino?


----------



## Snake (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport i tre modelli a cui ci ispireremo sono: Allianz Arena, Emirates Stadium e Amsterdam Arena.*



voto Allianz Arena


----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> voto Allianz Arena



Emirates >>>> tutto


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sono molto molto eccitato  se fosse vero reggerei con molta più serenità i sicuri momenti difficili che vivremo da qui al 2018


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dentro si dovrebbe trasferire Giannino?



Giannino's Arena


----------



## The Ripper (11 Febbraio 2014)

Lo stadio del Bayern è qualcosa di incredibile raga, altro che Emirates....


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo stadio del Bayern è qualcosa di incredibile raga, altro che Emirates....



Quoto!! L'emirates si apre troppo, le tribune sono meno ripide. Serve un catino raccolto!


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Potremmo chiamarlo BUNGA BUNGA ARENA



tutto esaurito fino al 2106


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo stadio del Bayern è qualcosa di incredibile raga, altro che Emirates....



esteticamente mi piace più l'emirates..


----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quoto!! L'emirates si apre troppo, le tribune sono meno ripide. Serve un catino raccolto!



Quello del Bayern è troppo alto IMHO, un po' come il Camp Nou..infatti se sei nel terzo anello non vedi una cippa.

Invece l'Emirates è perfetto proprio perchè le tribune vanno più verso l'esterno che in altezza.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Se non ricordo male il modello Emirates piace molto a Barbara (lo disse chiaramente durante la trasfera a Londra due anni fa) mentre i modelli tedeschi (Allianz e Veltins Arena) a Galliani. Ma in un caso o nell'altro sarebbe veramente oro che cola, l'importante è non "abbassarsi" ai livelli di uno Juventus Stadium.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello del Bayern è troppo alto IMHO, un po' come il Camp Nou..infatti se sei nel terzo anello non vedi una cippa.
> 
> Invece l'Emirates è perfetto proprio perchè le tribune vanno più verso l'esterno che in altezza.



vero


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello del Bayern è troppo alto IMHO, un po' come il Camp Nou..infatti se sei nel terzo anello non vedi una cippa.
> 
> Invece l'Emirates è perfetto proprio perchè le tribune vanno più verso l'esterno che in altezza.



Scusa ma che cambia? la distanza aumenta in entrambi i casi


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che cambia? la distanza aumenta in entrambi i casi



che hai una prospettiva migliore..


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che hai una prospettiva migliore..



mmh con l'esperienza avuta a San Siro son dell'idea opposta. Hai una prospettiva più uniforme su tutto il campo. Se le tribune si allargano vedi meglio dal tuo lato e peggio dal lato opposto del campo. Cmq son dettagli... l'importante è farlo nuovo e da 60mila... che lo riempi più facilmente!!! E sopratutto deve creare un effetto di calore importante sia per i giocatori che da un punto di vista televisivo


----------



## folletto (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Posso solo immaginare il nome



Bungabunga Stadium?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Emirates >>>> tutto


Speriamo sia tornato il momento di fare il Milan. Non se ne può più di questa situazione di stallo su tutti i fronti. Lo stadio deve essere accompagnato da un mercato decente. Speriamo il nuovo corso cominci con un altro regalo: il siluramento dell'imperatore del bilancio e del mercato Adriano.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

A me Emirates non piace. Modelli tedeschi tutta la vita, Allianz una favola. Anche Amsterdam Arena molto bello.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello del Bayern è troppo alto IMHO, un po' come il Camp Nou..infatti se sei nel terzo anello non vedi una cippa.
> 
> Invece l'Emirates è perfetto proprio perchè le tribune vanno più verso l'esterno che in altezza.



A me invece piacciono proprio un sacco quelli ''stretti'' e alti, l'atmosfera in campo dev'essere soffocante


----------



## ucraino (11 Febbraio 2014)

donbass arena dello shaktar donetks in ucraina . lo visto dal vero e.spettacolare


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> donbass arena dello shaktar donetks in ucraina . lo visto dal vero e.spettacolare



Piace parecchio anche a me...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2014)

purtroppo non sono mai stato nè all'allianz nè all'emirates...mi piacciono molto entrambi..prima di giudicare dovrei vederli dal vivo


----------



## Albijol (11 Febbraio 2014)

Io amo la Veltins Arena e il Da Luz


----------



## ucraino (11 Febbraio 2014)

oi


Jino ha scritto:


> Piace parecchio anche a me...



quando lo illuminano fanno quello spettacolo di luci poi quando ci sono le partite ci sono riflesse le figure dei giocatori io sono stato a vedere ucraina francia quando sono arrivato cera riflesso sheva il cuore a iniziato a battere forte che emozione . gli stadi ormai devono essere cosi devono avere qualcosa che dia emozione . poi anche se al.europeo non a servito perche era estate a un sistema di riscaldamento anche per il pubblico oltre che per il manto erboso . dicevano che in quel stadio si puo giocare anche a temperature sotto zero e il.campo non e mai ghiacciato e il pubblico non e infreddolito .in italia abbiamo un clima sicuramente piu mite di inverno e negli anni passati se dovuto rimandare delle partite per via dei nostri obrobri di stadi


----------



## Beefheart (11 Febbraio 2014)

...ecco l'anteprima


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> ...ecco l'anteprima



Conoscendo i gusti del nostro presidente credo sia più probabile qualcosa del genere


----------



## arcanum (12 Febbraio 2014)

Come molti stadi credo prenderà il nome dello sponsor che finanzierà pesantemente l'operazione.
Speriamo solo sia uno sponsor poco grottesco....pur di cacciare meno cash possibile saremmo capaci di chiamare lo stadio Valfrutta Stadium o Tampax Arena


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2014)

In giro sta circolando questa immagine, probabilmente fake


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2014)

LOL, dai, è fatta con Paint.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> LOL, dai, è fatta con Paint.



pero' è bello! ahaha


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Non so voi ma sono gasatissimo, davvero dovesse sfumare stavolta ci rimarrei veramente male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo *Sport Mediaset*, il modello di riferimento principale sarà l'Allianz Arena, dove la visuale è ottimale da ogni angolazione. Inoltre l'area dei parcheggi sarà fondamentale perché la prerogativa è far riuscire a parcheggiare la macchina a pochi metri dallo stadio. La ricerca di uno sponsor che dia il nome allo stadio sarà una strada da percorrere.


----------



## Van The Man (12 Febbraio 2014)

Questi stadi moderni sono spaziali, ma tutti uguali. Dovreste vedere una partita in uno stadio di 150 anni fa, con i sedili in stile vittoriano come Craven Cottage


----------



## Van The Man (12 Febbraio 2014)

Vedi l'allegato 906


----------



## Marilson (12 Febbraio 2014)

io adoravo letteralmente Highbury, di gran lunga il mio stadio preferito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Febbraio 2014)

a me piace molto anche l'Amsterdam Arena


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Febbraio 2014)

il progetto di costruire uno stadio di proprietà è un segnale molto importante,significa voler finalmente evolvere,dopo anni in cui si è quasi esclusivamente vissuto dei successi del passato


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Favorevolissimo in tutto pero la Juve con lo stadio nuovo non è che fattura chissa quali grosse cifre, alla fine anche loro hanno acquistato paramrtri 0 (Llorente,Pirlo,Pogba) e per finanziare l'operazione Tevez hanno ceduto Matri. Se non erro la Juve,calcolando solo gli introiti che derivano dallo stadio, fattura 10 milioni piu di noi. Cifre anni luce distanti dalle due spagnole e dal Bayern.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo in tutto pero la Juve con lo stadio nuovo non è che fattura chissa quali grosse cifre, alla fine anche loro hanno acquistato paramrtri 0 (Llorente,Pirlo,Pogba) e per finanziare l'operazione Tevez hanno ceduto Matri. Se non erro la Juve,calcolando solo gli introiti che derivano dallo stadio, fattura 10 milioni piu di noi. Cifre anni luce distanti dalle due spagnole e dal Bayern.



Ci sono un po' di cose da considerare in merito però.. Innanzitutto il Milan risparmierebbe 8 milioni di euro di affitto annuo togliendosi da San Siro. Lo stadio della Juventus è stupendo ma piccolino a confronto delle altre grandi realtà europee, quindi dispone di meno introiti.
I benefici che ti da uno stadio non sono immediati, la Juve ha già iniziato ad averne ma la cosa è in evoluzione.
E infine, la cosa più importante, lo stadio deve essere multifunzionale e circondato da attività e strutture ad esso collegate , aperto 7 giorni su 7, ed essere una continua fonte di guadagno, non soltanto il giorno delle partite. 

Ragazzi lo vedrete col Bayern Monaco, società sanissima con grandi introiti. Un club che ogni anno è competitivo e in europa arriva sempre a giocarsela con le migliori.

E' il futuro, e già siamo in forte ritardo. STOP.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nelle attività commerciali siamo i n.1, quindi riusciremo senza dubbio a far soldi con lo stadio.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ci sono un po' di cose da considerare in merito però.. Innanzitutto il Milan risparmierebbe 8 milioni di euro di affitto annuo togliendosi da San Siro. Lo stadio della Juventus è stupendo ma piccolino a confronto delle altre grandi realtà europee, quindi dispone di meno introiti.
> I benefici che ti da uno stadio non sono immediati, la Juve ha già iniziato ad averne ma la cosa è in evoluzione.
> E infine, la cosa più importante, lo stadio deve essere multifunzionale e circondato da attività e strutture ad esso collegate , aperto 7 giorni su 7, ed essere una continua fonte di guadagno, non soltanto il giorno delle partite.
> 
> ...



Non è mai troppo tardi.

Ti spiego perchè: Ora siamo abbastanza sotto ( ma non chissà quanto, siamo il quarto campionato in Europa) , ma siamo pure gli unici ancora SUPERMEGA arretrati in tutti i sensi..quindi quando finalmente inizieremo il riavvicinamento........prevedo un gran futuro 

Dello stadio della Juve continuo a non capire il perchè di uno stadio cosi piccolo..non ha senso..


----------



## neversayconte (13 Febbraio 2014)

stadio piccolo= biglietti cari + riempimento settimanale della capienza


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo in tutto pero la Juve con lo stadio nuovo non è che fattura chissa quali grosse cifre, alla fine anche loro hanno acquistato paramrtri 0 (Llorente,Pirlo,Pogba) e per finanziare l'operazione Tevez hanno ceduto Matri.* Se non erro la Juve,calcolando solo gli introiti che derivano dallo stadio, fattura 10 milioni piu di noi*. Cifre anni luce distanti dalle due spagnole e dal Bayern.



Si ma il discorso non ha senso, la Juve ha superato il Milan grazie agli introiti dello stadio, ma senza di quelli sarebbe abbondantemente dietro. Quindi se noi avessimo gli introiti dello stadio gli daremmo almeno 20, 30 mln di distacco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Febbraio 2014)

L'avviso pubblico dovrebbe uscire domani... vediamo. Noi comunque non credo presenteremo subito il progetto, c'è tempo un mese dalla pubblicazione dell'avviso.


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'avviso pubblico dovrebbe uscire domani... vediamo. Noi comunque non credo presenteremo subito il progetto, c'è tempo un mese dalla pubblicazione dell'avviso.



Il progetto c'è già, però credo anch'io lo renderanno pubblico più avanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo in tutto pero la Juve con lo stadio nuovo non è che fattura chissa quali grosse cifre, alla fine anche loro hanno acquistato paramrtri 0 (Llorente,Pirlo,Pogba) e per finanziare l'operazione Tevez hanno ceduto Matri. Se non erro la Juve,calcolando solo gli introiti che derivano dallo stadio, fattura 10 milioni piu di noi. Cifre anni luce distanti dalle due spagnole e dal Bayern.



aspetta aspetta... non mescoliamo le cose. La Juventus a livello di sponsorizzazioni è decisamente indietro rispetto a noi!!! Se solo con lo stadio ci raggiunge significa tanto. Poi lo stadio della Juve non è polifunzionale se non ricordo male... noi se effettivamente ne costruiamo uno polifunzionale, avremo anche introiti da affitti a terzi


----------



## mandraghe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Dicamocela tutta: se la giuve con quello stadio progettato male edesteticamente orrendo (rispetto agli standard europei) ha incrementato i guadagni e fa il tutto esaurito, noi con uno stadio, neanche di tanto superiore, potremo incrementare le entrate molto ma molto di più rispetto alla giuve.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dicamocela tutta: se la giuve con quello stadio progettato male edesteticamente orrendo (rispetto agli standard europei) ha incrementato i guadagni e fa il tutto esaurito, noi con uno stadio, neanche di tanto superiore, potremo incrementare le entrate molto ma molto di più rispetto alla giuve.



non è affatto vero, perchè se si vuole tenere i prezzi bassi anche facendo 60 mila spettatori avremmo un ricavo praticamente uguale a quello della juventus (che ha i prezzi molto piu elevati).


----------



## mandraghe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> non è affatto vero, perchè se si vuole tenere i prezzi bassi anche facendo 60 mila spettatori avremmo un ricavo praticamente uguale a quello della juventus (che ha i prezzi molto piu elevati).



Non parlavo di biglietti, ma di "attività e guadagni collaterali" derivanti dalla proprietà dello stadio...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> non è affatto vero, perchè se si vuole tenere i prezzi bassi anche facendo 60 mila spettatori avremmo un ricavo praticamente uguale a quello della juventus (che ha i prezzi molto piu elevati).



non è detto..anzi non è vero 

20.000 persone in piu allo stadio, è vero che se tieni i prezzi bassi il ricavo è uguale, ma solo per quanto riguarda la biglietteria.

Ma: Piu' gente nei bar, piu' gente nei ristoranti, più gente nei negozi, più soldi dal match sponsor.


----------



## Marilson (13 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dicamocela tutta: se la giuve con quello stadio progettato male edesteticamente orrendo (rispetto agli standard europei) ha incrementato i guadagni e fa il tutto esaurito, noi con uno stadio, neanche di tanto superiore, potremo incrementare le entrate molto ma molto di più rispetto alla giuve.



costruito con i materiali di riporto del Delle Alpi, mantenendo parte della sua struttura. Tirato su malissimo con evidenti errori di progettazione (leggasi 8 tiranti agli angoli) .. speriamo di fare meglio sinceramente. Degli stadi nuovi costruiti in europa negli ultimi 10 anni quello della juventus è semplicemente orrendo


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> costruito con i materiali di riporto del Delle Alpi, mantenendo parte della sua struttura. Tirato su malissimo con evidenti errori di progettazione (leggasi 8 tiranti agli angoli) .. speriamo di fare meglio sinceramente. Degli stadi nuovi costruiti in europa negli ultimi 10 anni quello della juventus è semplicemente orrendo



Fare peggio del Conad Stadium sarebbe da galera


----------



## Van The Man (13 Febbraio 2014)

Non concordo, io stadi ne ho visti tanti, grandi, piccoli, vecchi, nuovi, e lo Juventus Stadium è tra i migliori da tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Aragorn (13 Febbraio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> da tutti i punti di vista



anche da questo ?







Scusate ma non sono riuscito a trattenere la battuta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Al di là della bellezza dello stadio la cosa più importante è che avremo uno stadio di proprietà che da un lato farà aumentare gli introiti e dall'altro potrà attirare nuovi investitori stranieri pronti a subentrare non appena il Berlusca si deciderà a tirare le cuoia.

Vivrà fino a 120 anni ovviamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2014)

E l inter ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2014)

lo juventus stadium non è un brutto stadio dai...poteva essere sicuramente concepito meglio...ma non è brutto per nulla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque personalmente sono già gasatissimo... sarà che non si faceva una mazza da anni ormai per cercare di migliorare questa situazione.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> anche da questo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No meglio da questa


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiudo con questa che è la fusione della foto mia e di quella di [MENTION=972]Aragorn[/MENTION]


----------



## Tobi (14 Febbraio 2014)

A me lo juventus stadium non piace per niente.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Febbraio 2014)

*La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*


----------



## Dave (14 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*



E ti pareva... sarebbe stato troppo bello.


----------



## Tobi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma figurati se il Milan, prima di preparare il progetto, non si fosse informato sul costo del terreno.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se il Milan, prima di preparare il progetto, non si fosse informato sul costo del terreno.



Ma infatti


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*



voglio vedere chi glielo prende quel terreno a quelle cifre. 
Costerebbe + il terreno che costruire lo stadio... cifre ridicole!!! Solo per fare un paragone, l'allianz arena è costata 340milioni;


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2014)

Beh hanno ragione..purtroppo.

Sarebbe un investimento da 900 mil di € euro tra stadio e terreno..non so se avete idea 

Cmq lo sapevo c*azzo! Addio stadio ora.. speriamo di no


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*



300 milioni solo il terreno?! Vi sono collocati dei giacimenti d'oro per caso? No perché altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## O Animal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Beh di terreni ce ne sono a Milano... La Juve ha pagato 25 milioni per avere 300.000 mq per 99 anni... Con i 300 milioni avranno lo stadio per 1188 anni... E di quei 300.000 mq ne hanno girati 33.000 mq per il centro commerciale per 20 milioni di euro, quasi azzerando le loro spese per i terreni...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Articolo piuttosto vago e raffazzonato. Non è da Iaria scrivere certe cose senza avere dati certi, e in questo caso bisognerebbe avere il progetto del Milan che quantificherebbe la dimensione della superficie che vogliamo occupare e il prezzo al metro quadro dei terreni. Entrambe cose che non sa nessuno. Ad ogni modo, se le cifre sono realmente quelle, l'Expo diventerà un deserto fatiscente. E non credo che convenga a nessuno.

*Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).* 

Quindi per l'ineffabile Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan vorrebbe costruirsi un impianto di proprietà da 60mila posti, su suolo di proprietà, spendendo molto meno. Liberi di crederci o meno. Io mi faccio una bella risata e vado a foderare la gabbia del mio uccellino con questo articolo.


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2014)

Attenzione che la Gazzetta da quando è in mano alla famiglia Agnelli è diventata meno attendibile di tuttosport.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Articolo piuttosto vago e raffazzonato. Non è da Iaria scrivere certe cose senza avere dati certi, e in questo caso bisognerebbe avere il progetto del Milan che quantificherebbe la dimensione della superficie che vogliamo occupare e il prezzo al metro quadro dei terreni. Entrambe cose che non sa nessuno. Ad ogni modo, se le cifre sono realmente quelle, l'Expo diventerà un deserto fatiscente. E non credo che convenga a nessuno.
> 
> *Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).*
> 
> Quindi per l'ineffabile Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan vorrebbe costruirsi un impianto di proprietà da 60mila posti, su suolo di proprietà, spendendo molto meno. Liberi di crederci o meno. Io mi faccio una bella risata e vado a foderare la gabbia del mio uccellino con questo articolo.



articolo senza senso a sto punto!!! I costi del progetto il Milan li dovrà pur conoscere già prima che venga aperta la gara


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Articolo piuttosto vago e raffazzonato. Non è da Iaria scrivere certe cose senza avere dati certi, e in questo caso bisognerebbe avere il progetto del Milan che quantificherebbe la dimensione della superficie che vogliamo occupare e il prezzo al metro quadro dei terreni. Entrambe cose che non sa nessuno. Ad ogni modo, se le cifre sono realmente quelle, l'Expo diventerà un deserto fatiscente. E non credo che convenga a nessuno.
> 
> *Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).*
> 
> Quindi per l'ineffabile Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan vorrebbe costruirsi un impianto di proprietà da 60mila posti, su suolo di proprietà, spendendo molto meno. Liberi di crederci o meno. Io mi faccio una bella risata e vado a foderare la gabbia del mio uccellino con questo articolo.


Quindi vorremmo lo stadio a parametro 0?


----------



## O Animal (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Articolo piuttosto vago e raffazzonato. Non è da Iaria scrivere certe cose senza avere dati certi, e in questo caso bisognerebbe avere il progetto del Milan che quantificherebbe la dimensione della superficie che vogliamo occupare e il prezzo al metro quadro dei terreni. Entrambe cose che non sa nessuno. Ad ogni modo, se le cifre sono realmente quelle, l'Expo diventerà un deserto fatiscente. E non credo che convenga a nessuno.
> 
> *Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).*
> 
> Quindi per l'ineffabile Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan vorrebbe costruirsi un impianto di proprietà da 60mila posti, su suolo di proprietà, spendendo molto meno. Liberi di crederci o meno. Io mi faccio una bella risata e vado a foderare la gabbia del mio uccellino con questo articolo.



La Juve con 125 milioni ha preso il terreno per 99 anni (25 mil), ha costruito lo stadio (100 mil) e ha ceduto il diritto per la costruzione del centro commerciale per una cifra intorno ai 20 milioni di euro, portando il costo totale dell'operazione intorno ai 100 milioni... 

Noi per quale motivo dovremmo pagare il triplo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, ricordatevi chi sono i proprietari della GdS. Tutti i giornalisti devono seguire la linea editoriale.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2014)

E' se sia tutta una mossa per non far costruire lo stadio a nessuno e continuare a ricevere l' affitto di San Siro?


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).*



  ... sono costi NORMALISSIMI per uno stadio da 60'000 posti, e la carta da cesso rosacea ci fa pure un articolo


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La Juve con 125 milioni ha preso il terreno per 99 anni (25 mil), ha costruito lo stadio (100 mil) e ha ceduto il diritto per la costruzione del centro commerciale per una cifra intorno ai 20 milioni di euro, portando il costo totale dell'operazione intorno ai 100 milioni...
> 
> Noi per quale motivo dovremmo pagare il triplo?



Se vogliamo fare uno stadio bello (quindi non come il conad stadium), capiente (quindi non come il catino stadium) e senza favori politici (Fassino che "regala" il terreno agli Agnelli) allora i costi sono quelli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè due sono le cose: 

1) ci stiamo muovendo per costruire lo stadio volendoci spendere la stessa cifra della Juventus (120M). Cosa che mi pare assurda visto che l'impianto è più grande e noi acquisteremmo la proprietà anche del suolo, mentre la Juve ha il semplice diritto di superficie.

2) ci stiamo muovendo per costruire lo stadio volendoci spendere le cifre spese anche da Bayern e Arsenal. Cosa che mi pare più logica, visto che uno stadio moderno non te lo regala nessuno.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E l inter ?



Si prendono San Siro.


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ricordatevi chi sono i proprietari della GdS.



.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo fare uno stadio bello (quindi non come il conad stadium), capiente (quindi non come il catino stadium) e senza favori politici (Fassino che "regala" il terreno agli Agnelli) allora i costi sono quelli.



aggiungici anche fare lo stadio con materiali consoni... Non so com'è andata a finire la cosa, ma c'era un'inchiesta dietro lo JS, per materiali scadenti


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ... sono costi NORMALISSIMI per uno stadio da 60'000 posti, e la carta da cesso rosacea ci fa pure un articolo



Mamma che giornalisti incompetenti.
Ma perchè son diventati cosi? perchè storpiano le notizie solo per fare clamore?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Articolo piuttosto vago e raffazzonato. Non è da Iaria scrivere certe cose senza avere dati certi, e in questo caso bisognerebbe avere il progetto del Milan che quantificherebbe la dimensione della superficie che vogliamo occupare e il prezzo al metro quadro dei terreni. Entrambe cose che non sa nessuno. Ad ogni modo, se le cifre sono realmente quelle, l'Expo diventerà un deserto fatiscente. E non credo che convenga a nessuno.
> 
> *Edit: Iaria mi ha risposto su Twitter rettificando il tiro... 300M si riferiscono all'intero costo (terreno+impianto).*
> 
> Quindi per l'ineffabile Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan vorrebbe costruirsi un impianto di proprietà da 60mila posti, su suolo di proprietà, spendendo molto meno. Liberi di crederci o meno. Io mi faccio una bella risata e vado a foderare la gabbia del mio uccellino con questo articolo.



Ma piuttosto che comprare il terreno non converrebbe a questo punto prendere l'usufrutto come ha fatto la Juve ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma piuttosto che comprare il terreno non converrebbe a questo punto prendere l'usufrutto come ha fatto la Juve ?



secondo la GdS, Area Expo vuole soltanto vendere e non concedere diritti di superficie. Secondo la GdS.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma secondo voi il Milan finora era all'oscuro dell'eventuale costo complessivo e solo ora sarebbero sorti questi dubbi? Ma chi scrive sta robaccia? Topolino?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> secondo la GdS, Area Expo vuole soltanto vendere e non concedere diritti di superficie. Secondo la GdS.



Già potrebbe essere una situazione possibile questa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il Milan finora era all'oscuro dell'eventuale costo complessivo e solo ora sarebbero sorti questi dubbi? Ma chi scrive sta robaccia? Topolino?



ma infatti, ad ogni modo vi invito a leggere i principali azionisti della Gazzetta dello Sport. Quindi ogni loro notizia che ci riguardi, deve essere presa col bilancino. I giornalisti non fanno altro che seguire la linea editoriale che gli viene dettata dall'alto.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ma infatti, ad ogni modo vi invito a leggere i principali azionisti della Gazzetta dello Sport. Quindi ogni loro notizia che ci riguardi, deve essere presa col bilancino. I giornalisti non fanno altro che seguire la linea editoriale che gli viene dettata dall'alto.



Vabbe' ma alla fine gli Agnelli a che pro screditerebbero l'eventuale progetto rossonero? Per quale motivo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*



Ma questi articoli li scrive un bambino ??? è OVVIO che la prima cosa che hanno fatto quando hanno preparato il business plan è stata quella di chiedere i costi PRINCIPALI . Il terreno che sia in vendita o in usufrutto ( come per il conad stadium ) è il costo piu alto se non il principale , e secondo questo articolo non lo avrebbero considerato ? 

troppo da dilettanti cosa che al milan non sono ...quindi articolo spazzatura


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

mi piace perchè tempo fa quando parlavo che per FARE uno stadio nuovo bisogna SGANCIARE soldi REALI nessuno o quasi mi credeva tirando fuori il "valore patrimoniale" oppure il benefici finanziari che sarebbero avuti, mentre oggi viene fuori che la grana principale è tirare fuori la liquidità per pagare gli operai e il terreno.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbe' ma alla fine gli Agnelli a che pro screditerebbero l'eventuale progetto rossonero? Per quale motivo?



per mantenere la supremazia almeno in Italia? E poi tra gli azionisti ci sono pure Inter e Fiorentina, altre due squadre che non avrebbero certo piacere a vedersi sverniciate da noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> mi piace perchè tempo fa quando parlavo che per FARE uno stadio nuovo bisogna SGANCIARE soldi REALI nessuno o quasi mi credeva tirando fuori il "valore patrimoniale" oppure il benefici finanziari che sarebbero avuti, mentre oggi viene fuori che la grana principale è tirare fuori la liquidità per pagare gli operai e il terreno.....



Sì è vero, però non credo che se il costo è per dire 300, verranno tirati fuori 300 mln tutti insieme all'istante.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> per mantenere la supremazia almeno in Italia? E poi tra gli azionisti ci sono pure Inter e Fiorentina, altre due squadre che non avrebbero certo piacere a vedersi sverniciate da noi.



Si pero' in questo modo non e' che ostacolano il nostro progetto. Questi articolano sono inutili.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si pero' in questo modo non e' che ostacolano il nostro progetto. Questi articolano sono inutili.



mettere la pulce nell'orecchio a chi di dovere (amministrazione comunale) può essere già qualcosa... il messaggio sarebbe più o meno questo: se svendete i terreni al Milan vi facciamo un c*lo così sui giornali.


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì è vero, però non credo che se il costo è per dire 300, verranno tirati fuori 300 mln tutti insieme all'istante.



in banca a chiedere i soldi però ci devi andare col progetto finito....

io non credo a questa cifra, troppo alta, però c' è poco da fare per costruire ci volgliono i danè


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> mettere la pulce nell'orecchio a chi di dovere (amministrazione comunale) può essere già qualcosa... il messaggio sarebbe più o meno questo: se svendete i terreni al Milan vi facciamo un c*lo così sui giornali.



Ma non credo che possa avere tale effetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

E comunque, com'è stato già detto, al Comune non conviene avere un deserto fatiscente dopo il 31 ottobre 2015. Quindi se saremo gli unici interlocutori, il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbiamo noi. O ci vendono l'area a cifre normali, o ci costruiamo lo stadio altrove su terreni privati (altra ipotesi al vaglio). 

Se al 17 marzo sul tavolo ci sarà solo il nostro progetto, la scadenza dovremmo metterla noi al Comune. O accettate tot entro tot, o arrivederci e grazie.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Io trovo comunque strano che la società e in particolare Barbara si siano esposte in modo così deciso, senza aver considerato fino in fondo la questione economica. Le cifre che servono per costruire stadi moderni nello stile allianz/emirates son di dominio pubblico.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io trovo comunque strano che la società e in particolare Barbara si siano esposte in modo così deciso, senza aver considerato fino in fondo la questione economica. Le cifre che servono per costruire stadi moderni nello stile allianz/emirates son di dominio pubblico.



Evidentemente confida in un grande ritorno economico. Come ho detto, non si devono tirare fuori 300 mln in contanti. E comunque i Berlusconi non hanno di questi problemi volendo.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tra qualche settimana sapremo la verità, lasciate perdere le storielle giornalistiche. Se il progetto è andato al comune di Milan significa che le idee erano e sono ben chiare.


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io trovo comunque strano che la società e in particolare Barbara si siano esposte in modo così deciso, senza aver considerato fino in fondo la questione economica. Le cifre che servono per costruire stadi moderni nello stile allianz/emirates son di dominio pubblico.



Esposte? Per ora non c'è nessuna dichiarazione sua o di Galliani sullo stadio, abbiamo solo degli articoli di Sportmediaset e Gazzetta quindi dobbiamo solo aspettare e vedere cosa ci sia di vero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esposte? Per ora non c'è nessuna dichiarazione sua o di Galliani sullo stadio, abbiamo solo degli articoli di Sportmediaset e Gazzetta quindi dobbiamo solo aspettare e vedere cosa ci sia di vero.



a fine novembre abbiamo già manifestato ufficialmente il nostro interesse, ed è stato dichiarato dalla stessa società Area Expo. Ora dovremmo farlo per una seconda volta, allegandovi però progetto e business plan.


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Alla Gazzetta si fanno di allucinogeni.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> *La gazzetta dello sport sostiene che la richiesta di 300 milioni di euro per l'acquisizione dell'area venga ritenuta troppo alta quindi il progetto stadio post-expo si starebbe arenando. Nel caso potrebbero essere prese in considerazione soluzioni alternative come l'individuazione di un'altra area o una ristrutturazione di San Siro*




.


----------

